# nvidia gtx 560 ti Vs saphire amd hd 7850; both are 1gb



## prathmesh (Jan 1, 2013)

which is the better pick?
I mean is the 560 worth the extra 2 K , or should i go for the 7850?


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2013)

Imo hd 7850.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 1, 2013)

GTX 560 Ti is worth @ 10-11K whereas HD 7850 is worth 13-14K . If you've budget of 14k, go for HD 7850 eyes close, if of 10k go for GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2013)

GTX 660 (non Ti) can also be considered.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gtx 660


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

Performance wise:
HD7850 > GTX560ti

Power consumption wise: 
HD7850 >> GTX560ti

GO figure.

P.S. You are comparing two graphics cards with their VRAM size?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 2, 2013)

go for 7850. Outperforms 560 in every aspect


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 2, 2013)

hmm i just checked 560 ti no longer available; but 660 ti is the new model available, so which is better 660ti or 7850; budget around 13K; want to play on 1080p resolution only; if any other graphic card is also available for around the same budget, please recommend


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2013)

GTX 660 Ti is not available around 13K. It is available at 20K.

GTX 660 should be around ~16K, I think.

I'd suggest HD 7850 2 GB. Get a 2 GB card. Should be around 14K.


----------



## havoknation (Jan 2, 2013)

Sapphire Radeon 7850 2GB is available at 13.5k in Pune


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

GTX 660 is also available around 14.7K in SMC. It is better in gaming performance than HD 7850, even with the 12.11 beta driver.


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 2, 2013)

these are all mixed reviews , am getting more confused than already was.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 2, 2013)

13-15K -> GTX 660 > HD 7850
16-18k -> HD 7870
20-22K -> GTX 660 Ti ( overclocked ) slightly better than HD 7950, but HD 7950 @ 21.5K is very good.
23-27K -> GTX 670
28-31K -> HD 7970 ~ GTX 680


----------



## Cilus (Jan 2, 2013)

Who told you that GTX 660 Ti is better than HD 7950?  Read the latest reviews after the release of Catalyst 12.11 performance drivers.


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 3, 2013)

guys plz dont go off topic. 21k is not my budget.  15 k is already stretching my budget
so now 2 remain Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card; or Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2 GB GDDR5 GV-N660OC-2GD Graphics Card  ?? which is better?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Who told you that GTX 660 Ti is better than HD 7950?  Read the latest reviews after the release of Catalyst 12.11 performance drivers.



I'm well aware of it. I believe this says otherwise. Pls don't say Radeon are clocked lower cuz they are both factory overclocked and available for sale & 660 ti is priced a bit lower than HD 7950.  Radeon HD 7950 vs. GeForce GTX 660 Ti revisited - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> I'm well aware of it. I believe this says otherwise. Pls don't say Radeon are clocked lower cuz they are both factory overclocked and available for sale & 660 ti is priced a bit lower than HD 7950.  Radeon HD 7950 vs. GeForce GTX 660 Ti revisited - The Tech Report - Page 1



Bad comparison.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2013)

The site which you have mentioned, there are certain doubts about the technique they used to measure performance, especially the latency part.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 22, 2013)

i bought a Gigabyte GTX 660 for 15k locally and for your budget i think you should go with a 7850 or 660


----------



## prathmesh (Jan 28, 2013)

I went for thr gtx 660. sry for the late reply and thank you for your guidance..


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2013)

Congos. Game hard.  And do pot some pics in the latest purchase or show-off thread.

Closing.


----------

